# new pigeon



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

hi i got some pigeons the other day and need help on training them. have any ideas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations on your new pigeons.What kind of pigeons do you have?
And what do you want them to do? 

Reti


----------



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

*hi*

my pigeon are white with some black and i want them to come home


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Are they homing pigeons? Do you know their age?

If they are older homing pigeons you will have to keep them inside for a long time. If you release them too soon they will probably go back to their original place.
Young birds will be easier to train.
We have several members who race pigeons, they will give you more information shortly.

Reti


----------



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

*hi*

they are young 3 weeks old and i want to race them


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

If they are 3 weeks old they should not even be eating on their own yet - have you got the parents as well??

If you would like to race them 1. Join a club. 2. get bands. and then when about 6 weeks old start training them.

You don't speak much do you?


----------



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

*hi*

no i dont talk very much at all lol  i only have the two young ones but they are eating fine they eat for the first time to day and i dont want to rialy race i just want them for pets that i can let go and will fly home just for fun


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

They are probably 4-6 weeks old if eating correctly - can they fly
If you just want to fly them for fun make sure they can see the surroundings for at least a week before you let them fly - then trap train them - then let them sit outside until they take off - do not scare in the begining - they will take off sooner or later and 99% of the time they will come back - as easy as that


----------

